# Captain Birdseye's Flo Selecta - Derby



## james.s (Sep 6, 2009)

*Well, what can I say? My first proper drain that isn't a plain boring culvert. I'd never have known that Derby had something this scale deep in her bowels. 1.5 miles of brick horseshoe tunnel running between Markeaton Park to the outfall in Darley Park, interspersed with chambers of a height I have never seen before, 8 storeys, yes, 8 storeys of ladders leading to a manhole. Flights of well-engineered stairs slow the water down to a trickle, before entering the main pipe.
Flo Selecta really is good.
The photos here were taken on two seperate visits:
1st Visit: Thompski, LIO112, Myself
2nd Visit: Thompski, The_Revolution, JCBman, Myself
*

Chamber






1 Storey, 7 More To Go...





Sewer Overflow





Waterstairs





The Junction





Chamber Under The Stairs...





LED Lenser P14 vs Horseshoe Tunnel





The_Revolution and Thompski





Cathedral Of Infalls





Thanks For Looking

>>IMAGES SORTED NOW<<


----------



## GE066 (Sep 6, 2009)

Nice work, very atmospheric.

Looking at those pics, i think of the immense amounts of labour that went into doing all the brickwork


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Sep 6, 2009)

As I said before, some very nice shots there  going to have to get down there myself at somepoint!


----------



## clebby (Sep 6, 2009)

Gorgeous photos, love the purple in the first one.


----------



## james.s (Sep 6, 2009)

bukowski_jr said:


> Nice work, very atmospheric.
> 
> Looking at those pics, i think of the immense amounts of labour that went into doing all the brickwork



Yeah, there were miles of the stuff, must have been millions of bricks down there. It was built in the 30's, when men were men and worked down 't pit



Jimba said:


> As I said before, some very nice shots there  going to have to get down there myself at somepoint!


You are indeed, tell me when you are.



clebby said:


> Gorgeous photos, love the purple in the first one.


Thanks, that's the wonder of the Lee Filters Free Sample Pack


----------



## thompski (Sep 6, 2009)

Well after several months of completely forgetting about this, James raised the suggestion of doing this. At the time I thought it would be a challenge, however a fresh set of eyes found a stupidly obvious and very easy way in. Another one off the list, and I think very much the final piece of the Derby puzzle, until something better comes along anyway.

Anyway my efforts....


----------



## smileysal (Sep 6, 2009)

Excellent pics and excellent work you two. Me and Mendo having got around to getting her yet, one to do whilst Fairygirl is at school. 

Very nice and very, very atmospheric pics.

 Sal


----------



## Kaputnik (Sep 6, 2009)

Very nice pics from both of you, well done


----------



## james.s (Sep 6, 2009)

smileysal said:


> Excellent pics and excellent work you two. Me and Mendo having got around to getting her yet, one to do whilst Fairygirl is at school.
> 
> Very nice and very, very atmospheric pics.
> 
> Sal



You should do this! It is actually quite relaxed with some nice features 



Kaputnik said:


> Very nice pics from both of you, well done



Thank you and congratulations on your 500th post


----------



## BigLoada (Sep 7, 2009)

James your pics are really ace man. That junction photo is sweet. Well done dude, it looks like a class drain this


----------



## The_Revolution (Sep 7, 2009)

As James and Thompski have most of this covered I'll add a just a few photos of mine:





Blood red.





"Guys; can you stand still for 30 seconds?"





How the magic happens (see James's picture number 3 for the result).


----------



## BigLoada (Sep 7, 2009)

Love that last shot Rev.


----------



## krela (Sep 7, 2009)

Me too, I love the context of that last shot.


----------



## james.s (Sep 7, 2009)

I love how your lens flares like that, it makes my camera look so more exciting 
Nice shots both Revolution and Thompski


----------



## The_Revolution (Sep 7, 2009)

Cheers to all the above. 

As we had to stop and make a team effort to light each shot; it meant ended up taking the same shots. So it was nice to try something a little different in that last one.


----------



## diehardlove (Sep 7, 2009)

the colours are amazing nice work


----------



## night crawler (Sep 8, 2009)

Great photo's what an explore and a H&S night mare with all those ladders and stairs


----------



## johno23 (Sep 8, 2009)

Top stuff guys,well done for conquering that one at last.Nicely covered in your various shots


----------



## cactusmelba (Sep 9, 2009)

flippin eck man, they're ACE shots!

handy those lee filter packs eh? 

eventually I might get chance to USE one of 'em if I ever hit manhole-poppin-paydirt!


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Sep 10, 2009)

Visited this place today. Was fun. Nice pics folks.

M


----------



## Alir147 (Sep 10, 2009)

Great pictures from all of you. Looks like an interesting visit. I m beginning to get tempted myself to check a few of these places out.


----------



## james.s (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm back from where I went now - thanks for the compliments and stuff folks 

Night_Crawler - those ladders were rustier and wobblier than they looked


----------



## silverstealth (Sep 18, 2009)

superb images fellas..


----------



## 4737carlin (Sep 18, 2009)

Nice work, love some of the colours your using down there


----------



## havoc (Sep 19, 2009)

Not a big fan of drains but some nice images there, well lit, good stuff.

But wheres Captain Birdseye?


----------



## fezzyben (Sep 19, 2009)

havoc said:


> Not a big fan of drains but some nice images there, well lit, good stuff.
> 
> But wheres Captain Birdseye?



Dunno but according to the latest advert its pink inside


----------



## The_Revolution (Sep 22, 2009)

Myself and Crashmatt made a quick revisit here to grab a few more photos; chance for me to test a new camera.






Blue.





The Infill.





View out from infill across the lake.


----------



## james.s (Sep 22, 2009)

Nice!!! Did you get yourself some flash filters to do the blue?


----------



## hpipe (Sep 22, 2009)

The_Revolution said:


>



Awesome. Good work.


----------

